# Router speed control on Jet mini-lathe



## Munsterlander (Jun 12, 2008)

A friend of mine suggested I could turn my non-variable speed lathe into a variable speed lathe using an inexpensive router speed control from Harbor Freight (&lt;$15).  Has anybody tried this?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, people have tried that. And, if you do also, you can join the club of those who have burned out their motors. Different kinds of motors. Diffrn't animules completely.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 12, 2008)

It'll work if you take a motor out of a router and replace the one in the lathe, but it'd be VERY noisy. I wouldn't want to turn on it.[}]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, talk about a warp drive


----------



## cowchaser (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a variable speed kit for a jet on ebay right now for a little over 50 bucks that is going to end soon.


----------



## MobilMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Like "Rockler Woodworking" will tell you, It will not work.


----------



## rmelton (Jun 12, 2008)

Penn State has one for the Jet lathe http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLVSKIT.html


----------



## Fred (Jun 12, 2008)

DO NOT DO IT ....

Listen to the voices here on the Forum. It will work fora bit and then you will not be turning anything until you replace your motor.

Best to sell your current lathe and get one with a motor designed to utilize speed control. In the long run this will cost you less money, frustration, and headaches. Not to mention the loss of time while waiting for a motor to show up.

My advice and others will possibly agree ... SELL and UPGRADE. Heck even get yourself more lathe than you need because as you become more proficient in your turning skills you probably will feel the growing desire to upgrade anyway.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rmelton_
> 
> Penn State has one for the Jet lathe http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLVSKIT.html



I have one of those on my Rikon. I had to make a modification to the motor mounting plate, but I really really enjoy the VS!


----------



## n7blw (Jun 13, 2008)

Router speed controllers are intended for non capacitor-start motors. The Jet motors are capacitor-start motors. Look for the bulge on the motor housing to identify where the starting capacitor is located.


----------



## PTJeff (Jun 13, 2008)

Like n7blw (jim) said, it's a capacitor motor.  I've been told that the rule of thumb is 
"brushes in motor = variable speed control"


----------



## louie (Jun 14, 2008)

Let me see if I understand this:

Router motor == brush motor == variable speed == noisy

Lathe motor == capacitor == non VS == quiet 

so what kind of motor do VS lathes have? ( I guess I am mostly interested in noise level)

thanks
Lou
NJ


----------

